# Baldwin Park, CA - Mickey, male blind 13 yr old, found as a stray...Heartbreaking!



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

From: *Shelley Davis*<[email protected]>
Date: Sun, Oct 14, 2012 at 3:48 PM
Subject: Baldwin, CA shelter- Blind Sad Senior GSD NEEDS RESCUE NOW!
To: 



*Shelly says "I am NOT the contact". Please contact the Baldwin shelter.*

*This is beyond sad I and PRAY someone will help this poor baby. I don't have blind dog rescue info. so please pass along to any you know. I am also glad to know of any blind dog rescues, so feel free to send any you know to me via email.*


*A4497643*

*My name is Mickey. I am a 13 yr old male brown/black German Shepherd. I came to the shelter as a stray on October 10. *

*Mickey is blind; he walks around, looking like he's trying to get comfortable but he yelps at times.







*

*I share these photos to help get these dogs seen and perhaps find homes. I do not work for the shelter nor do I rescue, pull or do chipins. *

*If you are interested in this dog, please contact the shelter directly to find out its availability. *

*NOTE: Pit breeds are only getting 4-5 days before they're killed so those are always urgent!!*
*Save a life - adopt â rescue*

*Baldwin Park shelter *
*Open for Adoptions 7 days a Week 4275 Elton Street, *
*Baldwin Park, California 91706 *
*Phone 626 430 2378 *
*Hours: Monday - Thursday 12 - 7 Friday - Sunday 10 - 5 *

-- 
*Shelley Davis*
*Attached Images:*


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Update:

*Ok, we have rescue but need someone to pull and transport this poor boy. If you can help, please contact Muttville and Kathleen Helmer and cc me. This poor baby needs out ASAP! Thank you.
*
---------- Forwarded message ----------
From: *Kathleen Helmer* <[email protected]>
Date: Mon, Oct 15, 2012 at 4:56 PM
Subject: Fwd: Baldwin Shelter, LA., CA (WeepingWillowGSS) CALA Baldwin Depressed Blind Senior GSD, anyone FOSTER? Begging for this poor lonely boy.
To: Shelley Davis <[email protected]>, Lisa Cossettini <[email protected]>


so you know Muttville will take but they need pull & transport. i blasted in another email. not sure if they got taken care of or not. just sent around. -k


----------



## javierrflores (Oct 19, 2012)

any updates , i visit baldwin park frequently


----------

